# Bubble



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

;-)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW! Great Pic! :nicefish:


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Thaaaannnkkss!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

LOVE the coloring on Bubble and the brightness of the pic!


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The picture almost looks like a watercolor painting.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's really pretty o_o And the picture blinds me xD It's really well taken!


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry that it blinds you <:^P


----------

